# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dojenje i virozno dijete koje nece jest

## giussepe

Postavljam i ovdje jer ne stignem trazit :Sad: 
Uglavnom dijete mi je bolesno, neka jaka viroza s visokom temperaturom.
Nista nece jest, eventualno popije malo vode.
Koliko dojenje zadovoljava njegove potrebe za svime sto treba?!dijete je staro 15 mjeseci! 
Hvala!

----------


## Mimah

Super stvar kod dojenja je što kad ništa neće jesti, bar doje! Evo nekih postotaka:

majcino mlijeko i nakon godine dana vrijedan je izvor  hranjivih sastojaka a posebno proteina, masti i vecine vitamina.  Tijekom  druge godine majcino mlijeko osigurava (448 ml): 
o	29% potrebe za energijom
o	43% potrebe za proteinima 
o	36% potrebe za kalcijem 
o	75% potrebe za vitaminom A 
o	76% potrebe za folatima
o	94% potrebe za vitaminom B12  
o	60% potrebe za vitaminom C 

Najest će se drugoga kad ozdravi, sad neka jede što mu najviše odgovara i pomaže- tvoje mlijeko.

----------


## giussepe

Ok! Hvala puno!
Sjecam se ovih brojki, ali nisam bila sigurna! Super!!

----------


## cuba

Da li je istina, kao sto mi sugerira pedijatrica, da dojena djeca imaju slabije zeljezo? Posto znaju da uvijek mogu racunat na cicu, brljave s jelom, tu mislim na meso, jaja, sir. 
Ne znam koliko mu je zeljezo, nikad nije vadio krv, ima godinu i 10 mj. Velik je, skoro 16 kg i 93 cm, a rodjen je sa 3200 g. Puno je cicao, kao i sada. Inace fino jede, zna zezat, ali voli jesti i pored cicanja. Sada je virozan vec tjedan dana i nece jesti meso, kajganu, svjezi sir i vrhnje, sto je uredno jeo do sad. Ja sam to pripisala prehladi. Sada mu kamufliram sastojke, npr. puno ribanih jabuka, maslaca, nekoliko jaja, nesto brasna i ispecem tanki kolac. 
Ja se raspisala, pardon.
Dakle, da li dojena djeca vise brljave sa hranom i imaju li slabije zeljezo? Zar u majcinom mlijeku nema znacajne kolicine zeljeza? 
St to znaci, da su formula bebe zdravije? Glupost.

----------


## nanimira

Mislim da nema tu baš nekog pravila, moja mala 1,1god. isto doji i nekad brljavi s hranom,kad je prehlađena više doji nego inače i to mi super dođe jer nemam pojma šta bi jela. Do sad je bila prehlađena 2 puta,niti jednom bolesna. S druge strane dijete moje prijateljice je jako anemično, vuče e.coli, svaki mjesec je prehlađena itd. a isključivo je dojena i na zahtjev. 

Obje su jako velike ( moja ima 12,5kg i 85cm je visoka a njezina,11mj. 12kg i 80cm).  :Smile:

----------

